# Gon group hog hunt



## Xrallison

Hey why don't we all pick a weekend and plain a group hunt at oaky woods or ocmuglee one weekend puts some names with faces hang out hunt tell a bunch of lies gets some kids involved and smoke some bacon. I've thought about doing this for some time and just never have posted it. I'm thinking like the first weekend of feb. we put enough people in the woods them hogs can't lay up and get fat we can push them around and have some fun. Maybe even a $5.00 per person big hog pot just to make things a little more fun let me know what y'all think we can bring some smokers over and cookout in one of the camp grounds during lunch


----------



## hambone76

Sounds good to me.


----------



## dbj1125

Im in.... and I got 3 or 4 more I can bring.


----------



## Xrallison

Sounds good ive had a few pm as well about it should be a good time I think ocmulgee would be the best bet it's got more room area 3 and area 1 always produces alot hogs oaky woods the river and the landfill does to thought its close enough to each of the and they both have a small game hunt right now that one could drive around to the other I say we meet at area 1 camp ground feb 4th let me know if that dates good for everyone


----------



## SkyyDragon355

Let's do it! I've got a friend or 2 that's game.


----------



## Xrallison

Sounds good guys I know the regs read no orange vest required by the pm I'm getting from a few that hasn't posted on this thread I say everyone should wear it your vest we don't need anyone getting hurt I know 20 people said there in so with a group this size let's all use our better judgement and wear orange. It's small game season so shotguns #2 shot and smaller .22 and smaller and muzzle loaders are allowed I will be still hunting as I normally do those who want to spot and stalk well that's up to them I seen 42 hogs in nov at one time ran by me and my son in nov I killed a 173lb sow and a 100lb boar back to back and the night before I shot a 30lb sow I'm bringing my son with me so lets do this safe and I bet the Dnr will be happy to see a large group come help with hog patrol


----------



## Craig Knight

let me know what weekend , Ive got a few buddies that would be interested.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

I am in and have two or three more interested.


----------



## Xrallison

Craig Knight said:


> let me know what weekend , Ive got a few buddies that would be interested.



Feb 4th that sat ocmulgee wma area 1 camp ground


----------



## Supercracker

Oooooooo

Is this a closed group thing or do ya"ll have room still?


----------



## Xrallison

Open to everyone


----------



## Supercracker

SWEET

I'll be there, flintlock in hand!


----------



## the r.o.c.

what time for the meet on saturday?  and is this just 1 day or sunday also? and would anyone be camping the weekend?


----------



## Supercracker

I'll likely be there friday and plan on camping for the whole weekend.


----------



## southernboy2147

ill be there saturday Iwork night shift and dont get off til 11. can some of yall PM me with names and numbers so I can keep in touch and make a few extra plans??


----------



## Xrallison

Call me at 229-395-9238 my brother gets back with my camper I probable will camp all weekend to you can hunt ever everyone wants but I say let's do it sat and Sunday grill out sat night at area 1 camp ground


----------



## southernboy2147

sounds like a good idea... ill be in a tent woop woop, im young so i can still do it unlike daddy lol


----------



## Kowboy

I'm down like 4 flat tires!


----------



## camodano

im in oh yea im in love big gatherings sitting around telling lies. it will be me and my son which is 15 yrs. old and loves to hunt. can someone give me a address or directions from dallas ga.  can't wait.


----------



## southernboy2147

camodano said:


> im in oh yea im in love big gatherings sitting around telling lies. it will be me and my son which is 15 yrs. old and loves to hunt. can someone give me a address or directions from dallas ga.  can't wait.



I dont know how to get there either buddy, just gonna have to find my way lol


----------



## Xrallison

Hawkinville ga turn left in front of the Harris's grocery head past the prison and head to the public fishing lake and you will see where to turn into the camp ground


----------



## southernboy2147

is the lake open for fishing?????


----------



## Xrallison

Should be its a nice place Im sure it is they got a nice boat ramp and cleaning place it's nice but you can't camp there the camp ground is right before you get to the fishing area there is signs and you can google it and it will give you the address and how to get there from where you are at


----------



## southernboy2147

I just love to wet a line every now and again


----------



## Maddogg

I would like to join and bring some others with me.


----------



## ditchdoc24

I'd love to be there but I'm working that weekend.


----------



## joe wiechec

I may show up for this one.


----------



## nockemstiff

Ha! A big campout hunt thing sounds awesome to get the kitchen pass - but planning to be in Orlando that weekend.  If everything goes good we have to do this again.


----------



## Xrallison

Turning out be a large gathering this is gonna be fun


----------



## sniper13

Y'all think the game wardens would allow a bunch like us to do this?


----------



## Xrallison

They will welcome us and by the way its small game Guys so hogs ain't the only thing you have to hunt if you wish to take other game then have at it. Area 1 and area 3 have always produce hogs on ocmulgee should be a good time. I'm tring to round up a pull behind smoker now for cooking some hams I got this year over there.


----------



## bfriendly

ditchdoc24 said:


> I'd love to be there but I'm working that weekend.



X2.......when I get off these weekends, You'll know


----------



## camodano

this might be a yearly thing for some of us. a good way to make life long friends can't wait


----------



## southernboy2147

Im still trying to find a buddy of mind that wants to go, I never knew I had such baby friends who dont wanna camp in the dark lol


----------



## Xrallison

There will be plenty of people up there camping come anyways. I also agree this would be cool to make this a yearly get together make jump around to diffrent wma and stack there hogs up


----------



## synack

I'd like to but I don't have any small game weapons.


----------



## southernboy2147

do you have to hunt with small game weapons?


----------



## Xrallison

Here are the weapon you have to use  a muzzle loader, and a .22 or smaller rimfire or a shotgun with #2 shot or smaller no center fire rifles are allowed but you cn use a bow I'm carrying my .17hmr and my son is carrying his 20gauge with #4 turkey loads


----------



## southernboy2147

ohhh that throws a kink in the plan


----------



## bfriendly

southernboy2147 said:


> ohhh that throws a kink in the plan



I know you gotta a .22 or a shotgun layin around somewhere


----------



## southernboy2147

ya i might bring my bow and my brother along, he cant hunt with a gun so he could bring his bow to. that would work out perfect.


----------



## synack

bfriendly said:


> I know you gotta a .22 or a shotgun layin around somewhere



Nope, crazy huh? They are both on my short list though!


----------



## hikingthehills

If work doesn't drag me in kicking and screaming I will be there! Sounds like a blast


----------



## Kowboy

It looks like we are gonna have quite a turnout. Have we put together a plan for cooking yet? If so, what's the plan?


----------



## hikingthehills

Is the camping free on WMA land or is it a private campground?


----------



## southernboy2147

Kowboy said:


> It looks like we are gonna have quite a turnout. Have we put together a plan for cooking yet? If so, what's the plan?



exactly do we need to bring our own grills, meat, what are the plans for that?


----------



## Showman

Wow, this sounds like it is gonna turn into a big hunt!  I am going to try (Try being the operative word) to be there (50/50 chance).  3 weekends away and my plans change day to day and sometimes hour by hour.  So, what kind of "Hunt" plan is being bandied about?  Major drive with strategically place shooters, or everyone pick an area and sit it?


----------



## southernboy2147

i think everybody just walk around and stir the lil jokers up


----------



## sheriffandy

sounds good


----------



## Kowboy

Somebody has to be in charge of this, so we can get a plan for it. I'm ready!


----------



## Xrallison

Man drives are illegal on wma it's gonna half to pick a area and hunt if I read the regs right there is no man drives someone reread and make sure I read that right I say for safety let's pick a area and hunt


----------



## devin25gun

Sounds like a great turnout.  Gonna have the little piggys on the run.  I'll be there bringin some buddys and 22 mags.


----------



## Scottymos

*Im coming*

I'll be there riding with Devin25gun.


----------



## camodano

i hear ya i'm going to be a little sissy myself i'm going to get a motel room


----------



## camodano

im with ya


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Let me know.


----------



## WELLS8230

shoot the big uns, stomp the little ones


----------



## LuckyCharms

I'll be there with another as long as bow is legal (gonna call to double check,) i'm not feeling #2 shot from a climbing stand. Wait climbing stands are legal right... i'm not familiar with wma regs. No offense to anybody but with large groups I sorta feel more comfortable elevated


----------



## Xrallison

Bows are legal and so is climbers. #2 shot at 50 yards with a full choke are ruthless I'm carrying my .17 hmr with a 20g bullet it pretty lethal at 100 yards


----------



## jiminbogart

Xrallison said:


> Man drives are illegal on wma...



I think drives are fine on WMAs.

edit: I just read pages 33-34 of the regs and it does not state that drives are not permitted.


----------



## Supercracker

IIRC, it's using radios to coordinate them that's illegal


----------



## grizzley30814

What kind of camping facilities do they have there???? rough, camper spots, ????  Any hook ups????

I looked on DNR's site and couldn't find any info.


----------



## LuckyCharms

It's primitive only, first come first serve, I called earlier today.


----------



## elmer_fudd

Sounds like a hoot.  Bring my .50 cal ml.


----------



## Xrallison

I vote still hunting let's not do a drive with enough people there the simple pressure alone with make them move I know it does during deer season we see hogs more when there are alot or people there we don't need people walking and shooting where they don't know where others are cause not everyone has a shotgun and some will have kids


----------



## Supercracker

Xrallison said:


> I vote still hunting let's not do a drive with enough people there the simple pressure alone with make them move I know it does during deer season we see hogs more when there are alot or people there we don't need people walking and shooting where they don't know where others are cause not everyone has a shotgun and some will have kids



I second that.


----------



## devin25gun

Sounds like its going to get them hogs up and running .  Me and some buddys will be there.


----------



## Xrallison

Getting closer y'all ready?


----------



## camodano

what area are we meeting at 1 or 3. looking at the map area 1 looks the biggest if all these people show up. if i stay in a motel in hawkinsville is it close to the wma. yea motel sold my camper to my brother and don't do tents to cold for my butt. will someone let me know so i want miss out on the xrallison hog hunt. thanks


----------



## camodano

is anybody going to be using a b/p rifle


----------



## camodano

oh heck yea


----------



## Xrallison

Area 1 camp ground


----------



## Nemo

If tagging along is still open better than good chance I will be there.  Just to confirm, this is the WMA over there in Twiggs, Bleckely and Pulaski Counties.

http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps/ocmulgeeWMA.pdf

Nemo


----------



## sniper13

would any handguns be legal?
? .45acp or .44mag


----------



## douglasgerlach

I'd love to come, but I wore out my hip waders.  Dry as it is, I probably wouldn't need them in the swamps.  It's the talk around camp I'm worried about.


----------



## Nemo

Nemo said:


> Just to confirm, this is the WMA over there in Twiggs, Bleckely and Pulaski Counties.
> 
> http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps/ocmulgeeWMA.pdf
> 
> Nemo



It appears that was a statement but it is more of a question that I want comfirmed--  Is this the WMA up there where I linked it.  I would feel stupid (not unusual tho) were I to go to the wrong area.  So am I right on my understanding???????

Nemo


----------



## lee9

Sounds like fun but it also sounds like somebody could get shot.... too dangerous for me.


----------



## Dyrewulf

Sounds good to me - my work rotation is funky, though, so I'm off 3 out of 5 weekends.  For example, I'm at work today and tomorrow, but off the next two weekends, then work one, off one, work one, off two.

I'm also looking for folks interested in the March special hog hunt at Cohutta. I work the opening weekend, but I'm off all week long for that.


----------



## Dyrewulf

Xrallison said:


> Feb 4th that sat ocmulgee wma area 1 camp ground



Cool, I'm off that Sat/Sun - I have a .22 Mag, muzzleloader and a good bow (Bowtech Specialist)

I was just getting ready to set the bow back up for 3D season, might have to wait a bit.


----------



## Xrallison

Nemo said:


> If tagging along is still open better than good chance I will be there.  Just to confirm, this is the WMA over there in Twiggs, Bleckely and Pulaski Counties.
> 
> http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps/ocmulgeeWMA.pdf
> 
> Nemo


 that's where it is the camp ground is behind the camp ground


----------



## jiminbogart

sniper13 said:


> would any handguns be legal?
> ? .45acp or .44mag



You can carry a CF pistol if you have a GWCL but you can't hunt with it.

Small game weapons only.


----------



## Dyrewulf

Well: it boils down to bring the right gear - orange vest not required, but probably very good idea, rimfire weapons, shotgun with #2 shot or smaller, muzzleloader, bow are all good. 

According to Intellicast.com, temp will be roughly 40' low, to high 60's, dress right, bring extra socks etc. 

It's NEXT WEEKEND, Feb 4th. Camping Area #1. Everybody remember the codeword 'swordfish.'  (That's a joke, it's ALWAYS 'swordfish.')


----------



## Xrallison

And bring 5.00 and add to the biggest hog pot  should be a good time guys. And for the one who thinks its dangerous this is 19000 acres and plenty of land to hold more then the 40-50 ppl who says there coming I only look for half to show but even if a 150 shows up it can handle way more. I've seen 300 people sign in on a deer hunt and I never have been walked in on or walked up on anyone this place offers alot of room for alot of people


----------



## Dyrewulf

Barring oddities, I can be there Friday afternoon. I'm going to dig up the GPS coordinates and try to print some topos for this, it'll give us some idea of who is going where too.  (I've got the National Geographic topomaker software)


----------



## Dyrewulf

Xrallison said:


> Call me at 229-395-9238 my brother gets back with my camper I probable will camp all weekend to you can hunt ever everyone wants but I say let's do it sat and Sunday grill out sat night at area 1 camp ground



What time is good to call you over the week?


----------



## camodano

6 more days


----------



## jiminbogart

Dyrewulf said:


> I'm going to dig up the GPS coordinates and try to print some topos for this, it'll give us some idea of who is going where too.  (I've got the National Geographic topomaker software)



Link to WMA topo maps: 
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/maps/hunting/region4

Link to WMA boundries in Google earth:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=558253


----------



## Dyrewulf

I have those: mine are much tighter focus - not a ton of detail, but you can actually say "I'm going to walk this bottom here, I need people in the following places..." and mark it up.


----------



## jiminbogart

'scuse me.


----------



## sean777

What time is everyone plan on meeting saturday?


----------



## theronhearn

river is out of the banks so the hogs will be on the move  looks to be a good hunt


----------



## SkyyDragon355

Xrallison said:


> And bring 5.00 and add to the biggest hog pot  should be a good time guys. And for the one who thinks its dangerous this is 19000 acres and plenty of land to hold more then the 40-50 ppl who says there coming I only look for half to show but even if a 150 shows up it can handle way more. I've seen 300 people sign in on a deer hunt and I never have been walked in on or walked up on anyone this place offers alot of room for alot of people



You cooking Saturday?

My buddy and I will be there Friday around 4pm. Is anyone meeting up before Saturday?


----------



## Dyrewulf

I'm heading down Friday after a doctor's appointment in the morning - I have nearly a 3 hour drive to get there, and I want to look around a bit anyway.  I'm kicking myself that I didn't sight in my inline muzzleloader earlier in the year, it's a pain for me to get somewhere decent to sight it in.


----------



## frog1

Dyrewulf said:


> I'm heading down Friday after a doctor's appointment in the morning - I have nearly a 3 hour drive to get there, and I want to look around a bit anyway.  I'm kicking myself that I didn't sight in my inline muzzleloader earlier in the year, it's a pain for me to get somewhere decent to sight it in.



There's a shooting range on area 1


----------



## dbj1125

Anybody from the Northwest GA area around Dalton going? I wanna go, but dont really want to make that drive by myself. I get bored easily.

   PM me if anybody wants to go together.


----------



## Dyrewulf

*Here's a link to some maps* - These are the thumbnails of the three I put together this morning. They won't help us a lot this weekend - but if we have a blast, folks can mark these up, or PM me and I can add markers to them so the next time we'll be able to see the hotspots we find this time. I usually use this to mark areas where a lot of people have treestands and feeders.


----------



## outbackjack21

Hey guys my name is David and I'm from Australia and love to hunt hogs so looking for a good group of guys to hunt hogs with or even advice  on were to hunt hogs here on public land? I have hunting lease in north ga that does have hogs so looking to get back into it any help would be appreciative


----------



## SkyyDragon355

I hope this 40% chance of rain goes down and not up


----------



## frog1

I plan to come hang out with ya'll some, may even go sling an arrow at a pig or two. My taxidermy shop is just up from harris grocery & i've got two walk-in coolers that we could stick some hogs in if need be. On saturday harris grocery grills ribs,chicken,burgers,bosten butts, tenderlions & its good, if anyone don't want to cook.  Hey mate (david) this is a good area for hog hunting, not quite like australia's landscape. Had a taxidermist from australia come down earlier this year for a hog hunt & she & her mate had a blast. Did get in trouble with her when I told her that I was getting a '' honey bun " for breakfast.


----------



## fishbum2000

Dang it. got to go home this weekend guess im going to miss the hunt.


----------



## elmer_fudd

Xrallison said:


> I vote still hunting let's not do a drive with enough people there the simple pressure alone with make them move I know it does during deer season we see hogs more when there are alot or people there we don't need people walking and shooting where they don't know where others are cause not everyone has a shotgun and some will have kids



Someone said there is a lot of acreage on this WMA, so do we have enough people to really get em moving?
If we can locate some fresh sign in an area, I would be willing to participate in a mini drive if the setup is right. 
A drive does not need to be a quick, noisy affair.  It could be similar to still hunting, except everyone is moving in the same direction.

Keep in mind that I am relatively new to hog hunting, so am just throwing the idea out there.  Maybe something to consider for day 2.


----------



## walleyefisher

I have never hunted hogs. I am new to Ga and been wanting to go if somone dont mind i would like to tag along. But I have no clue how to hut hog or what to look for but i want to learn. If someone dont mind me taging along with them plz pm me I also plan on camping too.


----------



## southernboy2147

well guys sorry dont think im going to be able to make it due to a finical situation that recently popped up.  hope yall have a good time and good luck


----------



## dieseltim

*We will be there*

Looks like about 8 of us will be there Sat. am.

Tim


----------



## SkyyDragon355

dieseltim said:


> Looks like about 8 of us will be there Sat. am.
> 
> Tim



Did you count LuckyCharm and I? We will be there Friday afternoon and hunt through Saturday.


----------



## Dyrewulf

I'm coming down as well, bringing a friend too - we're leaving the Austell area around 5pm on Friday - so with traffic we'll get there 8-8:30pm, camp the night, and hunt Saturday. 

I called the rangers - muzzleloaders are fine, no check in required to hunt.


----------



## sean777

Me and 2 - 3 buddies are going. Camp 1...Whats a good time for Saturday AM?


----------



## Xrallison

Hey guys I didn't get a chance to pick up the smoker to cook I'm not camping so I'll just ride over and hang out Friday night for a bit come back and hunt sat and spend the day. I'll be driving a red z71 with a browning sticker and a red Allison Sticker in the back glass. My daughter totaled her car out today after school so I didn't have a chance to get everything together. But I'll  meet y'all at the area 1 camp ground tomarrow for the one coming in I look forward to meeting everyone and if everyone wants to start the big hog pool we will collect the money up I'm sure we can round up some scales from someone id say $5 a person pay 1st place 50% payout 2nd 25% and 25% something to make it a little more fun it's all up to y'all but I'll see y'all tomarrow evening  again thanks everyone for coming  Michael


----------



## Showman

Just got told I gotta work Saturday night so I won't be hunting.  Would loved to be there but gotta make a living.


----------



## frog1

I'll be there after dark, going to chase one first.


----------



## SkyyDragon355

On the way now. Be there by 3. Looking forward to meeting some folks


----------



## nockemstiff

Good luck.  Will have to make the next one.


----------



## hogman1

wish i didnt live in liberty county....too far of a trek for me or else id be in like flint. yall kill em and post pics.


----------



## sean777

Where was everyone?...me and six guys showed up checked area one and both of its campgrounds...we had a blast though we did our own push and jumped 4 hogs one was well over 200lbs got two shots off but it was really thick...anyone else show up and have any luck?


----------



## Xrallison

Sucks I planned all this my daughter was in a bad car wreck and I didn't get to attend any of it suck I waiting to hear the results


----------



## deersled

sorry about you daughter. hope she's okay


----------



## Danny Leigh

sean777 said:


> Where was everyone?...me and six guys showed up checked area one and both of its campgrounds...we had a blast though we did our own push and jumped 4 hogs one was well over 200lbs got two shots off but it was really thick...anyone else show up and have any luck?



What were ya'll using? Pretty tough jump shooting hogs with small game weapons.

xrallison, hope your daughter is ok.


----------



## sean777

we used 22mags and a shotgun...xrallison praying all is well with your daughter we need to plan another trip there is so much sign out there.


----------



## Dyrewulf

Same here - hoping your daughter is ok, mine broke her pelvis flipping a golf cart (open topped) in September last year, she got better fast though. (The golf cart had to be put down...)

From the people I talked to down there, 12 folks showed up - I think we saw you guys pushing a small area yesterday afternoon, I was in the black and tan F-150, and we had Skydragon and his buddy following us in a red F-150.

Only two groups camped out, and we both bugged out last night - we saw a TON of sign down in Area 1 near the river (south - west area) and a hog wallow that looked used that morning that was nearly the size of my truck bed.  

None of the folks I talked to saw a hog, but we did have a good time.


----------



## elmer_fudd

I got there Saturday morning and hunted the day.  Didnt see anything.. except a lot of sign.

It didnt help that the wind kept changing direction and the leaves were dry and noisy.  Not making excuses.. I'd rather be hunting any day than sitting at home watching tv.

Dyrewolf & Frog.. it was great meeting y'all.

It would be cool to get a group together over at Charlie Elliott or Redlands before small game season is over.  I might put up a post for this.


----------



## Dyrewulf

Well, I work Mon-Thurs this week, then I'm off for seven more days...


----------



## frankwright

I was expecting to hear 30-40 people showed up due to all the buzz here on GON.
Glad to hear you had a good time and at least the sign is there. 

It is hard to show up at a place cold and figure out the pigs in one or two days hunting.

Me and a friend are going to look around Oaky Woods one day this week. We will carry muzzleloaders and it will be 50/50 hunting and looking as we have only been there once before to turkey/pig/scout hunt all at once.
If anyone would like to narrow down  an area for us  to start looking I would appreciate a PM and will respond back the results after the hunt.


----------



## frog1

Yea it was nice meeting the few folks that I met. Next time ya'll be a little familar with the area. At least I was able to get Dyrewulf headed towards some good pork.


----------



## Xrallison

Sucks I didn't get to be there and meet everyone but we will do it all again I hate y'all didn't pile the hogs up most the time it takes pressure Over there to get them moving thanks everyone for making even tho I didn't get to glad everyone is safe that's all that matters at the end of the day. Frog I'll swing by the shop and meet you here pretty quik since I've been by there a thousand times and never stoped looked at your work all over harris enough thanks man for helping those out who hadn't been there


----------



## Dyrewulf

I'm still getting texts from Phil - his three is up north-west of the lake in area one and seeing a lot of sign, but no pigs.


----------



## LuckyCharms

Set up the tree stands over a HEAVY worn trail with some sow pee down below. Saw nothing until lunch and headed back to camp where dryewulf and his friend pointed us over to some places. We ended up in the middle of a mudded up creek bed absolutely coverd in fresh (that morning) tracks surrounded by nothing but rooting and wallows, was hoping to catch them coming back into the thick from wherever they had gone. Had to leave earlier than either of us wanted though, I guess that's what happens when your hunting partner is married  

But all in all great time with dryewulf, his buddy, and frog. Great weather too, the rain held off until I got home.


----------



## Dyrewulf

I didn't take a lot of photos - wish I had in the morning, we saw a huge, fresh wallow then, but here's the photos I did take.

Ocmulgee WMA photos


----------



## jiminbogart

I was hoping for a bunch of pics of dead pigs.

It beats hunting from the keyboard though.


----------



## Dr. Phil

We just got back a little while ago. Same as everyone else.....Had a great time, but saw no pigs. It was great meeting Dyrewulf and his friend. 

Sorry you couldn't make it Xrallison...Hope your daughter gets well soon.

I had never been to Ocmulgee before, it's a great place...we will definitely go back!


----------



## SkyyDragon355

LuckyCharms said:


> Set up the tree stands over a HEAVY worn trail with some sow pee down below. Saw nothing until lunch and headed back to camp where dryewulf and his friend pointed us over to some places. We ended up in the middle of a mudded up creek bed absolutely coverd in fresh (that morning) tracks surrounded by nothing but rooting and wallows, was hoping to catch them coming back into the thick from wherever they had gone. Had to leave earlier than either of us wanted though, I guess that's what happens when your hunting partner is married



HAHA, glad we left early because my wife was honored at the Employee Appreciation party. She got Champion of the Quarter for her exceptional work. She got $400, a glass globe, and a front row parking spot for 3 months. Very proud. It wish I could have come back telling her co-workers that I got a hog but instead they had to settle for the story of LuckyCharms almost falling all the way down the tree.
But all in all great time with dryewulf, his buddy, and frog. Great weather too, the rain held off until I got home.


----------



## elmer_fudd

Dyrewulf said:


> Well, I work Mon-Thurs this week, then I'm off for seven more days...



How about this Sunday (2/12)?  Seems like most people wont have to work that day.
Either Redlands or Charlie Elliott.  I know an area at Redlands along the river near the check station that has lots of sign and similar to Ocmulgee.. swampy.
I have been going to Charlie Elliott recently but have not seen much fresh sign.  Someone did post a tip online about hunting the border of the hiking trails which is where they take refuge.  If anyone has any recent info about fresh sign at either place.. a little help?


----------



## jiminbogart

elmer_fudd said:


> How about this Sunday (2/12)?  Seems like most people wont have to work that day.
> Either Redlands or Charlie Elliott.  I know an area at Redlands along the river near the check station that has lots of sign and similar to Ocmulgee.. swampy.
> I have been going to Charlie Elliott recently but have not seen much fresh sign.  Someone did post a tip online about hunting the border of the hiking trails which is where they take refuge.  If anyone has any recent info about fresh sign at either place.. a little help?



I wouldn't waste time at Redlands. If you think there is a lot of sign there you need to checkout Beaverdam.

Redlands is 20 miles from my house but I'll drive the 2.5 hours to Beaverdam if I want to see hogs.

That being said, hogs are much smarter than deer. Once the pressure is on they don't move in the open in the daylight much.

If you want to see a lot of hogs in the day time, hit the WMAs where the hogs are plentiful at the start of bow season. You will be over run. When they start hearing guns they get hard to find.


----------



## elmer_fudd

jiminbogart said:


> I wouldn't waste time at Redlands. If you think there is a lot of sign there you need to checkout Beaverdam.
> 
> Redlands is 20 miles from my house but I'll drive the 2.5 hours to Beaverdam if I want to see hogs.
> 
> That being said, hogs are much smarter than deer. Once the pressure is on they don't move in the open in the daylight much.
> 
> If you want to see a lot of hogs in the day time, hit the WMAs where the hogs are plentiful at the start of bow season. You will be over run. When they start hearing guns they get hard to find.



I hear you man.  In all my years hunting Redlands I have never seen a hog.. even with as much sign there is.
The area I was talking about, however, I was hunting near the river where there were a million tracks.  When I started heading back as it was getting dark, I heard a bunch of them heading towards the river.  The wind was wrong though, so I was busted.  I figure your only chance is either a possible shot near dusk, or spot & stalk during the daylight.  It would be nice to have a thermal detector, but otherwise a bunch of hunters might get em to move with a plan.  I know u cannot use radios for a drive, but there is nothing in the regs about texting.  

Come August, when squirrel season opens I will try the areas you are talking about.  Meantime, I am going to go local every chance I get.  I will call it rabbit hunting with a slight chance of hogs.


----------



## Dyrewulf

elmer_fudd said:


> How about this Sunday (2/12)?  Seems like most people wont have to work that day.
> Either Redlands or Charlie Elliott.  I know an area at Redlands along the river near the check station that has lots of sign and similar to Ocmulgee.. swampy.
> I have been going to Charlie Elliott recently but have not seen much fresh sign.  Someone did post a tip online about hunting the border of the hiking trails which is where they take refuge.  If anyone has any recent info about fresh sign at either place.. a little help?



I'll go where the hogs are - just need a few days lead time.  I get off work Friday morning at 7am - need a few hours of shut eye, then I'm good until the following Friday at 7pm, though I think my wife would be upset if I spent the WHOLE WEEK chasing hogs, I can get away with a couple of days at a time.


----------



## elmer_fudd

Dyrewulf said:


> I'll go where the hogs are - just need a few days lead time.  I get off work Friday morning at 7am - need a few hours of shut eye, then I'm good until the following Friday at 7pm, though I think my wife would be upset if I spent the WHOLE WEEK chasing hogs, I can get away with a couple of days at a time.



Wives are funny that way.

Well, my plan is to go to Redlands Sunday, unless someone knows of fresh sign at Charlie Elliott.  I would do the whole weekend, but have plans saturday.


----------



## Dyrewulf

kk, I'll let you know what's up a bit closer to the weekend - these midnights are a bit rough, but Wednesday, I'll be on autopilot, fueled only by coffee.


----------



## dieseltim

*Lets do it again*

We had a great time walking, crawling and cutting our way thru the briars. But, we did jump 4 of them, 3 about 150 lbs and one that I got a shot off at that was about 250 lbs. Like sean777 said it was fun. But, sure was rough walking. This was my first time Hog Hunting. I had talked my Dad into coming along. He had never been hog hunting before either. I had a great time and a good laugh when 3 of the hogs were jumped and ran right up to my Dad, they ran right behind him before he could turn to shoot at them. LOL 

Sean777 let me know when you are ready to go again. I will see if I can get a few more to show up the next time.

Tim


----------



## southernboy2147

im glad to hear everybody had a good time to and sorry i couldnt make it. and allison i hope the best for your daughter


----------



## Dyrewulf

Actually, this weekend (The 11th and 12th) I'm going to bow out - got some work to do at the regular hunting camp   Keep in touch and keep this going though - we'll try to get organized for a bear-camp-like opener for small game in the fall as well.


----------



## elmer_fudd

Dyrewulf said:


> Actually, this weekend (The 11th and 12th) I'm going to bow out - got some work to do at the regular hunting camp   Keep in touch and keep this going though - we'll try to get organized for a bear-camp-like opener for small game in the fall as well.



Cool man.  I know my odds are low, but I'm going to keep tryin.. turkey season or whatever.

August 15th.. squirrel season.. that's when we need to hit those WMAs hard.  Gotta get me a pair of snake boots..


----------



## Dyrewulf

I got mine at the Mossy Oak outlet on the way to Gulf Shores Alabama - I think they were just over $100.  Pretty comfortable (LaCrosse) but I need to break them in a bit more.


----------



## sean777

Your on Tim...we have to do it again soon


----------

